# How to paint Hive fleet leviathan the easy way!!



## Coffeemug (Jan 4, 2008)

I figured this out after a challenge from my local GW. I was told that painting hive fleet leviathan was a crazy endeavor and that it would drive me crazy. 
But I proved them....:laugh:

What you need: 

White primer( I prefer armory)
Leviathen purple
Gryphonne sepia
Devlan mud 
scab red 
blood red 

Step 1: Prime (make sure you every part of the model because the prime will technical be your base coat and you don't want any plastic aor metal showing through.









Step 2: cover any part of the model you want bone colored with Sepia.(try not to get any on the carapace, I like to start at the middle and work my way out because the wash runs, so let it.)








Step 3: Using Leviathan Purple cover the carapace be liberal and use the edge of your brush to get it to pool where you want it. 








Step 4: Paint the claws, hoofs, talons and anything else you think should be red with Scab Red.








Step 5: After the scab red has dried use Devlan mud on all the parts that are red.( Go ahead and be liberal with the mud, after you apply it, where it pools should look almost black)








Step 6: Apply a second coat of purple using the same technique.








Step 7: After the Mud dries carefully edge the claws, talons and whatever with blood red giving it a great highlight. After you do this the claws will POP!!








Step 8: Another coat of purple. Optional: instead of purple use badab black. this is what I did. After painting a whole squad the first way I felt they looked a little cartoony so i changed it. 








Either way they come out looking great. If your lazy and just want to get them on the table, stop here. I went ahead and used bleached bone to clean the mini's up and other colors to detail them.

Finished.








IMPORTANT: 
Be patient. This technique works relay well if you work with an Assembly line by the time your done with one color on every model the one you stared with will be dry. 

Don't try to rush the washes. They love to bleed together. If your working on the big guys take your time.

Here is a couple of my big guys.

















Enjoy.:biggrin:


----------



## beef5570 (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice!
Step by step pics not working for me though.
Rob


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

nor for me.. though the last one looks GREAT! needs some colour in the body's fleshy bits there, to create some contrast!


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

HorusReborn said:


> nor for me.. though the last one looks GREAT! needs some colour in the body's fleshy bits there, to create some contrast!


Same here, and I agree on the fleshy bits. Dead easy to paint those bits red and wash them though. Not usually a fan of the GW schemes but the way that looks works well.


----------



## Coffeemug (Jan 4, 2008)

Hmmmm... I must have messed up somthin, because there showin up on mine. 
This was the first time I put pics up any trouble shooting tips guys. Ill see if i can fix it.


----------



## Coffeemug (Jan 4, 2008)

I think i found the problem. but how do i get more than 5 attachmets to the thread, or am i stuck?
Here are the pics for steps 6-8
Step 6:








7:








8:








finished:









Big Guy.


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

I like this! *passes on to brother* "Paint the damn things!"


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Its not something I would do personally but im sure many other people would because its quick and easy and pretty cool looking if you want to get playing quickly. JD


----------



## Synapse Brood (May 7, 2009)

Thanks for doing this, my 'nids need a fresh lick of paint!


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

These look great man. Good job on finding a quick easy way to make some nids look good! There's so many of them you need something relatively simple so you wont go insane


----------



## osmi1990 (Apr 5, 2011)

while the painting is very good, I'm not sure if this is hive fleet leviathan. it looks more like jorgmander (if thats how its spelt). Leviathan is white skin with a purple/black carapace, while the carapace is really good (Although personally i keep mine black with a major highlight of warlock purple and the finer highlights of warlock+fortress grey.) the flesh is more a bleached bone+skull white finish rather than the sepia you have gone for. jorgmander has the flesh finish that you have gone for with a blueish carapace. despite these minor variations they rock. I'm loving your tyrant btw and I spose you could call it a splinter fleet of leviathan, you could make an awesome backstory with it too. :biggrin:


----------

